# Help a fellow J24 sailor out!



## jlevac (May 12, 2009)

Hi, I'm a J24 sailor that is part of a worldwide competition hosted by Dyneema to promote sailing via social media and I'm hoping to increase my reach. If you could follow me via the website, I would really appreciate. No spam, no emails if you don't want them. So if you like sailing and want to help out a a J24 sailor please follow me at 2011 Dyneema® Experience Team | Profile

Cheers and thank you. 
Jean


----------

